# Kontakt sustain pedal cuts out sound (SOLVED)



## Harry (Dec 24, 2016)

When playing piano patches in kontakt using the sustain pedal cuts out sound completely (rather than sustaining it). This never happened before today.

Any ideas to troubleshoot this? Maybe Ive hit a setting by accident somewhere.

Sustain pedal works fine eg in Omnisphere so its not the pedal itself.


----------



## d.healey (Dec 24, 2016)

Is it with just one particular piano library?


----------



## Harry (Dec 24, 2016)

Its actually with anything in Kontakt ...


----------



## airflamesred (Dec 24, 2016)

I was going to say that the pedal is wired the opposite way but if you have had it working already then it must be something else. Some sort of CC conversion?


----------



## Harry (Dec 24, 2016)

I just noticed now that when Press the control pedal down the track MUTES --- I'm using Cubase ... not sure how that is happening (!) - any idea how to check in Cubase why it happens and how to turn it off?


----------



## Harry (Dec 24, 2016)

*' ahh, found it ... it was having a "Generic Remote" ON ... in that the CC64 must have been set to Mute track ... NO IDEA how that happened ... b ut now at least I found the reason.

Thanks guys for your input.


----------

